# Cashmere vs Superpaint



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I thinking of switching my bids to include Sherwin Williams Cashmere instead of Superpaint. I've heard a lot of great things and its only about $2.50 more per gallon.

I would love to hear about others experiences with the product though. 
How does it cover, clean, go on, etc?

Thanks


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Its probably already well known I'm a Benny Moore fan all the way.
But I have recently been using more of the Cashmere. Very comaparable
to B.M. Regal Matte, but at $17, its several bucks cheaper. Coverage was good, and brushes/rolls like butter. As for the scrubbing/cleaning, don't know, haven't really tried it. That would be considered a go-back, and I charge mighty for them. :Thumbs: I might brush some on my wallpaper test wall, and let sit for a couple weeks/months, and see what happens, could be interesting to do a side-by-side with the cashmere vs. regal.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I think I'm getting screwed on my pricing at SW.

What level/finish of Cashmere are you paying $17 for? I'm paying $3-4 more per gallon.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, $17 is for a base 1 (pastels, whites, offwhites) in a flat, any sheen or medium/deep bases would be $2-$8 more. I try to push using flat in any case. It also might be the fact that the SW rep I got is a young, hungry guy, and when I tell him I like B.M. more, he tries his best to convert me. Maybe he is low-balling their prices to get me in their store more often.


----------



## Crankshaft (Apr 20, 2004)

He must be giving you an extra store manager's discount. I'm paying 21.99 & 23.99 for cashmere flat. With our commercal volume our cost is usually less than other painters. I use a lot of cashmere flat. Very forgiving and we can go back in two or three weeks and touch-up and it blends right back in. Only disavantage is that it only comes in gallons.


----------



## sjm (Sep 15, 2006)

Years ago,I only used F&H but It was rather expensive,Im talking 15 years ago,So I switched to SW now SW is outta control with its pricing and I am back to F&H,I am currently doing a re-paint roughly 2800 sq foot home,LR,DR.PR ,Kitchen FR 2 story foyer 2 full baths 4 BR Laundry etx,total mat price under a grand,colors in every room,2 coat of carefree coat on ciel,2 coats of master scrub on all walls and 2 coats of all grip semi on doors and trim and it looks beautiful and the paint is a dream to work with.F&H also deals with BM which are my 2 favorites,only down fall,There isnt a F&H dealer at every corner like SW,Also on my re-paints I never sell anything but their top of the line paints,You could take a garden hose to a wall done with 2 coats of master scrub


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

here's my 2 cents. 
Both cashmere and superpaint seem to be good paints, the casmere does seems to level out more, but on walls that isn't something i worry about too much. The cashmere doesn't seem to cover as well as superpaint, but again if you're always doing 2 coats it usually doesn't matter. It might be worth keeping oin mind when doing a repaint where the color change is drastic.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I would love to hear about others experiences with the product though.
> How does it cover, clean, go on, etc? Thanks


Cashmere is good paint. It goes on really nice. Cleans nice. I dont think it's quite as good on coverage as Superpaint, since superpaint is...well........super :w00t: ...but coverage is good.
Cashmere is very smooth, like silk....or.......cashmere :w00t: I love the way it goes on...

Anyway--overall, I think you'd be ok with cashmere for the switch, if that's what you choose.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

This is an old thread. Interesting topic but I've used the product several times now and like it.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

HOLY CRAP....this is old....and to think, I spent a lot of mental power on my answer too :whistling


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

Nathan said:


> This is an old thread. Interesting topic but I've used the product several times now and like it.


Old to the forum, but new to me. 
I love the feel of Cashmere. It is easy to work with, but has a bit of resistence to actually feel the product. It is a very washable paint and has a elegant look.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

We love cashmere but its more of a high end finish then Super. It always, always requires two coats but man it looks so good when it levels and dries out.


----------



## axnjoe (Dec 10, 2006)

I have used BM for years and typically used all the regal line. I do not like the RegalMatte though. Mil buildup is great. I guess that they have slipped considerably in the consumer reports. Have not verified that yet.
In the last two years I have used a lot of SW products. Mainly the duration home. I like the Cashmere too. I like the flat cuz it is actually flat and touch up is great. Being thinner/silky it cuts in a lot better too.
For me, the cashmere eggshell finish is much more consistant across flat walls that BM's AquaVelvet. BM's superspec flat is about identical to cashmere flat.
My price for cashmere flat = 19.59/gal
Of course your discount will vary depending on the amount of paint you buy from them.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

4thGeneration said:


> Old to the forum, but new to me.


I wasn't trying to shut it down... just let people know that they didn't have to talk me into it because I've used it and like it a lot. 
I also like Duration home a long if it weren't for the price.


----------



## 4319hendrie (Apr 19, 2006)

Ive used cashmere a couple of times. Thought the flat looked great once it was on, but didnt seem to cover as much with the 1st coat. 2nd coat took care of that though. Only bad thing i can say about it was the HO complained that it smelled really strong. Paint store said they never heard that before, smelled like paint to me. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

Must be the paint conditioners.

But couldn't you just add the conditioners to other paints (like superpaint) and get the same effect as cashmere. (Maybe the more than usual conditioners makes it a two coat job?)

Makes since unless doing so costs more (which I don't think so).


----------

